# Netbeans Java Applet



## stift (27. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Java-Applet (Swing und AWT) mit NetBeans erstellt. Wenn ich dieses mit NetBeans starte gibt es keine Probleme, aber wenn ich dieses mit einen Browser (Firefox oder IE) starte kommt folgende Meldung in der Java-Console und das Applet wird nicht ausgefuehrt.


```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jdesktop/layout/GroupLayout$Group
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "Thread-459" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletStatus(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Kennt jemand eine Loesung?


----------



## Caffè Latte (27. Jun 2006)

Hi,

das Layout, dass Matisse verwendet, muss im Archive-Tag der aufrufenden HTML-Seite stehen, etwa in der Form


```
<APPLET codebase="classes" code="MyApplet.class"
archive="Myapplet.jar, org-jdesktop-layout.jar, ext/swing-layout-1.0.jar"
width="500"
height="400">
</APPLET>
```

Hoffe es hilft ...


----------



## stift (27. Jun 2006)

Es hilft ein wenig, die Java Conosle bringt keine Fehlermeldung mehr, aber das Java-Applet zeigt keine Elemente an.


----------



## stift (27. Jun 2006)

OK funktioniert


----------

